# 97 nissan altima maintenance checklist..



## portege (Aug 22, 2005)

i get my 2nd hand 97nissan altima, i do change oil and steam cleaning immediately. what other maintenance work do i need to do? 

the car still in good condition but since i get this as 2nd hand car i just want to get advice what maintenance checklist do i need to do?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Here is a link to the owner' manual from Courtesy Nissan;
http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/pdf/1997-Nissan-Altima.pdf

This should give you an idea of what is due and what to inspect.
If you replace the spark plugs I highly recommend using factory specified NGK BKR5E-11 plugs. The fuel and air filter are big things and check and replace the drive belts. I also recommend a new Nissan distributor cap and rotor as well as cleaning the fuel system with a tank full of premium and a product from BG called 44K.
Welcome to the Altima community...

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

May be consider having the dealer do the oil change and they should give it a once over as far as the brake, suspension, and driveline condition.

Oh and I forgot to add in the previous post, that I recommend changing all the fluids to include coolant, trans, and brake/ clutch.

Troy


----------



## portege (Aug 22, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> May be consider having the dealer do the oil change and they should give it a once over as far as the brake, suspension, and driveline condition.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to add in the previous post, that I recommend changing all the fluids to include coolant, trans, and brake/ clutch.
> 
> Troy


thanks for your advice.

actually i change oil last saturday at Jiff lube and they check a lot and base on their report theres no problem. 

btw, the belts and 2 front tire are new as per require by ny state inspection....and all expenses shoulder by my dealer.

do i really need to change the spark plug as per your advice? 

im thinking of general maintenance before end of this year, do you think its advisable or just the regular maintenance (change oil, etc.)?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The NGK sparkplugs are only about $2/ea. so to me it is such a minimumal expense for the return generally in fuel savings and piece of mind. Just my opinion though. 
I do general or periodic maintenance when I get the car because I don't know when it was done last or anything is worn or is in marginal condition and if it was done a year or more ago then I do the maintenance service.

Troy


----------



## portege (Aug 22, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The NGK sparkplugs are only about $2/ea. so to me it is such a minimumal expense for the return generally in fuel savings and piece of mind. Just my opinion though.
> I do general or periodic maintenance when I get the car because I don't know when it was done last or anything is worn or is in marginal condition and if it was done a year or more ago then I do the maintenance service.
> 
> Troy


i'll try to schedule my car for general maintenance, not sure if this car already done general maintenance in previous owner.

do you have any idea how it will cost me for general maintenance at autoshop?

thanks bro!


----------

